# I got nothing for Christmas



## GFR (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like all the emotional, physical and spiritual abuse I have dealt out over the long pointless years  with cold witless passion are finally paying off.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 25, 2009)

That's because it's about what you give.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> That's because it's about what you give.


Herpes?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

_I got a rock._


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 25, 2009)

Bateman, I sent you a pic of my cock and nuts. Did you not get it?


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2009)

TurdFerguson said:


> Bateman, I sent you a pic of my cock and nuts. Did you not get it?


It's in my digestive tract as we speak.


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2009)

Curt James said:


> _I got a rock._


LOL


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

heh 

I wasn't sure anyone would get that. 



Patrick Bateman said:


> LOL


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2009)

Curt James said:


> heh
> 
> I wasn't sure anyone would get that.



*It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown*


I grew up loving that show. I had no idea it was from 1966 though. I was a sperm cell in a nut sack in 1966, ahhh the good old days.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.bignaturals.com/main.htm?id=archiveman&p=clean

merry christmas


----------



## weldingman (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a pair of fucking socks WTF hahahahaha


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)

TurdFerguson said:


> Bateman, I sent you a pic of my cock and nuts. Did you not get it?





Patrick Bateman said:


> It's in my digestive tract as we speak.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 26, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> It's in my digestive tract as we speak.


 
That's the sexiest thing I've heard all week.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 26, 2009)

nothing is the greatest gift one can receive.


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2009)

TurdFerguson said:


> That's the sexiest thing I've heard all week.


Just think, in 12 to 24 hours it will be coming out of my butt.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> nothing is the greatest gift one can receive.


 
I keep repeating that to myself, but I just get more and more bitter.








​


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 27, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just think, in 12 to 24 hours it will be coming out of my butt.


 
....well you've gone and topped yourself. THIS is the sexiest thing I've heard all week. I'm gonna go roughly abuse my little fella and ponder this exact scenario.


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel something very small coming out now, it could be you.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 27, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I feel something very small coming out now, it could be you.


 
Don't tease me sweetcheeks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooops

I pooped it out and it's back in my mouth. 

What is good once is clearly good twice.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 27, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Ooops
> 
> I pooped it out and it's back in my mouth.
> 
> What is good once is clearly good twice.


 
I think I just came a little.....












.....yup.


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2016)

there was some twisted threads way back....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 29, 2016)

this is excellent


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> this is excellent



its time you posted a close up clit pic so we can all taste a bit of xmas every time we login.....come one SheriV, do it to save the boards.....


----------



## charley (Apr 30, 2016)

George was the best of AG.....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 30, 2016)

Griffith said:


> its time you posted a close up clit pic so we can all taste a bit of xmas every time we login.....come one SheriV, do it to save the boards.....



It's just as likely to turn more people away.
Pass


----------

